# How do I delete my account?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, I am no longer a TT owner [smiley=bigcry.gif] can anyone tell me how I delete my account?

Many thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi

why do you want to delete your account? nothing to stop you still being a member - still off topic, other marques etc you could still contribute to 

if not then PM KMpowell forum admin and he'll oblige

good luck with the new motor


----------

